# Not sure if emergency -- Llama not eating



## SkyWarrior (May 13, 2015)

Sid the llama is fairly old.  I think he's probably 16 or 17?  Anyway, he stopped eating completely.  Doesn't want llama lunch, sweet feed, hay, or grass.  Was drinking a lot of water and then slowed down drinking.  We've been trying to get hold of a llama doc around here.

Any suggestions?


----------



## animalmom (May 15, 2015)

@SkyWarrior, How is Sid doing?  Did you find something to tickle his appetite?


----------



## TwoCrows (May 15, 2015)

Yes, I sure hope you got him to eat. How is he today?


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 15, 2015)

TwoCrows said:


> Yes, I sure hope you got him to eat. How is he today?




Gave him antibiotics.  That got him out of kush.  I'm wondering if he has an infection?  I'm giving him banamine this afternoon and will continue with the antibiotics.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 15, 2015)

Okay, I'm pretty sure he has an abscessed tooth.  His cheek started swelling up and he's drooling big time.  He wants to eat -- I soaked his food, but he hurts.  Giving him banamine is crazy with him.  I don't think I got much into his mouth.


----------

